# What's your guys' opinion on the "Dad Bod"



## Peter (Feb 27, 2010)

Nightmaker81 said:


> So this has been sweeping the nation lately:
> Why girls are attracted to the 'dad bod' | On Air Videos | Fox News
> 
> Why Girls Love The Dad Bod | The Odyssey
> ...


Why?

All that is written in that article,... and of course, availability. :laughing:


----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution (Oct 8, 2013)

Dragunov said:


> Women supposedly prefer this because they want to be the better looking one in a relationship and the center of attention, a better looking one will make you self conscious and insecure.


I don't believe that. I believe women just aren't as shallow and don't care about that as much. I certainly wouldn't care if a guy I was dating who I was otherwise attracted to had a bit of a belly. We're all humans.


----------



## lackofmops (Mar 13, 2014)

Nightmaker81 said:


> So this has been sweeping the nation lately:
> Why girls are attracted to the 'dad bod' | On Air Videos | Fox News
> 
> Why Girls Love The Dad Bod | The Odyssey
> ...


This ridiculous fad (read: blasphemy against Brodin himself) will fade as quickly as the tides.

If you are struggling with heresy such as this, I would recommend visiting our Church's website.


----------



## Derange At 170 (Nov 26, 2013)

Sara Torailles said:


> It really doesn't matter so much how your body looks, as much as it matters how active you are with it.


She said, after a lengthy post making baseless deductions of what people _do_ with their bodies based on _bodytype_.

Funnily enough, I have been called a lumberjack on a few occasions. But my body isn't capable as looking like the classic lumberjack physique you just described. Not everyone is capable of obtaining that body. I have thin bones, naturally broad shoulders and a slim waist. On top of that, I'm also genetically inclined to build my quads, glutes, shoulders and arms (which, fortunately, have pretty decent muscle bellies). So when I exercise, I will be pretty broad around my upper legs, tiny around my waist and big around my shoulders, but still look relatively streamlined.

I could cut as many trees as there are in the world and get between 15-20% bodyfat, and I would never, ever look like the classic lumberjack physique you described. Ever.










Similarly, this guy will never have the narrow trunk I have. Though he could easily obtain that "lumberjack" physique if he tried.

Another thing is: bodybuilding type training has gotten an unnecessarily negative rep among strength athletes. Giving the same reasons you've outlined. And you what more recent research is indicating? Among natural lifters, there is a strong (though not absolute) correlation between strength and size. A bigger muscle, all other factors being the same (muscle fibers, muscle attachment, shape of the muscle, neuromoscular efficiency, etc) will be stronger than a smaller muscle. And a bigger muscle, without all factors being the same, won't _necessarily be stronger_ (due to the reasons I just outlined), it will still have greater _potential_ for strength. And attitudes within powerlifting are shifting to; doing more high rep bodybuilding type exercises to _build more strength_ and to also stay within the 10-15% bodyfat range. Link.

You know people who see someone who is fat and immediately deduce that they're lazy? You're a different version of that.


----------



## selena87 (Aug 15, 2014)

lackofmops said:


> This ridiculous fad (read: blasphemy against Brodin himself) will fade as quickly as the tides.
> 
> If you are struggling with heresy such as this, I would recommend visiting our Church's website.


Your church converted me and saved my soul, what are my duties now as a new believer?


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

TheProphetLaLa said:


> I mean its fine but…basically No. Not my preference. And its reminds me too much of my own dad. Not exactly a place I want to go when thinking about attraction personally.


^this (having seen some of your previous posts, you clearly share my taste for the twinkies :tongue: )


----------



## Eska (Aug 18, 2014)

Children Of The Bad Revolution said:


> I don't believe that. I believe women just aren't as shallow and don't care about that as much. I certainly wouldn't care if a guy I was dating who I was otherwise attracted to had a bit of a belly. We're all humans.


In the same way you've labeled those who think a physique is important, as "shallow"; you are putting your own standards on a pedestal.

It follows the same line of reasoning as a tactic utilizing the standardization of the "dadbod", as a pillar to elevate one's own self-esteem.

"If the standard is lowered, I will look better."
"If the standard is lowered, my performance will be noted better."
"If the standard is lowered, [...] will be better."

Manipulating a standard in order to serve one's interests.


----------



## Nightmaker81 (Aug 17, 2013)

Just my thoughts on this. So I used to be in Air Force ROTC trying to be a fighter pilot. I needed a lot physical fitness and not just "I pick up stuff I'm strong", but a lot, and a lot of cardio. I ended up getting pretty defined because my body is naturally slender and my body seemed like the anti-thesis of the dad bod. I wasn't obsessed with getting that physique, it's just I needed a strong cardiovascular system and needed to get really high scores on my PT test so I'd run and tone myself a lot.

I left ROTC for a multitude of reasons before I contracted. I want to be an astronaut, ROTC/becoming a fighter pilot was a stepping stone towards that, and I still want that.

So I workout and I workout a lot because I know if I ever do go for that dream, I'm going to need to be very physically fit and not just being to pick up heavy stuff, I need fitness that'll make me cut and veiny and all that.

And that's my whole problem with the dad bod movement. I'm cool with people of all body types, I don't care, I think you can be awesome, male or female with whatever body type you have. But with movements like these, they propel themselves by putting down another body type. 

Like this quote: _Few things are worse than taking a picture in a bathing suit, one being taking a picture in a bathing suit with a guy who is crazy fit. We don't want a guy that makes us feel insecure about our body. We are insecure enough as it is. We don't need a perfectly sculpted guy standing next to us to make us feel worse._

I'm not doing this to impress I'm doing this because I got dreams and shit and my motivation to exercise isn't really for the girl. And reading the article it just flatly doesn't seem like self acceptance. It seems like the girl is intimidated by a guy who is more physically fit than her so she gets someone she deems inferior. I don't see how that's different from me going with a girl that I think is dumber than me because a smart girl intimidates me. 

I'm all self acceptance. I think a lot of people have issues with their bodies that are uncontrollable and I detest bullying. But with movements like these, it's shaming another body type to get their point across. It's trying to find superiority not equal acceptance. And not only that but reading the article it seems the girls motivation isn't that she finds the body attractive, it's because she feels better than the guy/superior and she wouldn't have the same feeling with a guy more fit than her and it just doesn't sit right with me. 
_


_


----------



## TheProphetLaLa (Aug 18, 2014)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> ^this (having seen some of your previous posts, you clearly share my taste for the twinkies :tongue: )


OMG, I do! Its so bad Mana. I feel like such a pedobear sometimes.  Suffice to say I have to watch myself. I've had a few instances of being attracted to someone I definitely shouldn't be attracted to. But oh well. I can't control my attractions but I can control my actions.


----------



## selena87 (Aug 15, 2014)

Eska said:


> In the same way you've labeled those who think a physique is important, as "shallow"; you are putting your own standards on a pedestal.
> 
> It follows the same line of reasoning as a tactic utilizing the standardization of the "dadbod", as a pillar to elevate one's own self-esteem.
> 
> ...


Does this mean I'm a shallow person if I like fit men? I'm so ashamed. :sad: :crying:


----------



## Apolo (Aug 15, 2014)

Just another way for people to justify their unhealthy lifestyles.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

TheProphetLaLa said:


> OMG, I do! Its so bad Mana. I feel like such a pedobear sometimes.  Suffice to say I have to watch myself. I've had a few instances of being attracted to someone I definitely shouldn't be attracted to. But oh well. I can't control my attractions but I can control my actions.


my thoughts exactly :tongue: (just go for British guys. they look 16 when they're 26 :laughing: )


@OT
fuck that: this thread needs a healthy dosage of *pretty boyz*


----------



## Slagasauras (Jun 26, 2013)

Ewww, who wants an old man ;____;?


----------



## Courtalort (Jun 29, 2013)

I've always been attracted to older guys, but ones who are fit and 'rugged' looking. I don't need a guy to be super fit or cut or bulky, just like I would hope he doesn't need me to be a size 6, but we are attracted to what we are attracted to. Mine just happen to be guys in their 30's or even early 40's. 
I like guys with some crows feet xD 

PS: Let's like...not call this 'dad bod'. It's creepy.


----------



## Sara Torailles (Dec 14, 2010)

Derange At 170 said:


> She said, after a lengthy post making baseless deductions of what people _do_ with their bodies based on _bodytype_.
> 
> Funnily enough, I have been called a lumberjack on a few occasions. But my body isn't capable as looking like the classic lumberjack physique you just described. Not everyone is capable of obtaining that body. I have thin bones, naturally broad shoulders and a slim waist. On top of that, I'm also genetically inclined to build my quads, glutes, shoulders and arms (which, fortunately, have pretty decent muscle bellies). So when I exercise, I will be pretty broad around my upper legs, tiny around my waist and big around my shoulders, but still look relatively streamlined.
> 
> ...


And I'm sure you'd have the same belief when talking about women's body image and that you're a staunch feminist and advocate against fat-shaming...

The fact is, in the majority of cases, models are just sculpting their bodies to what people like. And the fact is, you can have what are called "designer muscles". And the majority of guys with muscle are doing it to look good, not to actually be fit. And what looks good right now is the "otter" look. To be blunt, fitness is really not at the top of my list, and I have better things to do than to care about whether a guy has muscle or works out.

I think people like you can stand not being center stage of idealized body types for one minute...


----------



## Sara Torailles (Dec 14, 2010)

Nightmaker81 said:


> I'm not doing this to impress I'm doing this because I got dreams and shit and my motivation to exercise isn't really for the girl. And reading the article it just flatly doesn't seem like self acceptance. It seems like the girl is intimidated by a guy who is more physically fit than her so she gets someone she deems inferior. I don't see how that's different from me going with a girl that I think is dumber than me because a smart girl intimidates me.
> 
> I'm all self acceptance. I think a lot of people have issues with their bodies that are uncontrollable and I detest bullying. But with movements like these, it's shaming another body type to get their point across. It's trying to find superiority not equal acceptance. And not only that but reading the article it seems the girls motivation isn't that she finds the body attractive, it's because she feels better than the guy/superior and she wouldn't have the same feeling with a guy more fit than her and it just doesn't sit right with me.


There really shouldn't even be "reasons", in my opinion. I don't have to justify a preference. I just think we should say, "Fuck whoever makes you happy, and be loud and proud that you found a fuck partner who makes you happy. No one should judge who you like to fuck, how often you like to fuck them, and in what way you want to fuck them. Unless it's rape. Rape is bad, m'kay?"


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

As for _my _opinion on the dadbod? Not really my ideal, and the name doesn't help either. I'm not into the daddy-thing. Also, I don't think my dad had that kind of body anyway.


----------



## cardinalfire (Dec 10, 2009)

On one hand its an excuse for men to be a bit lazy, on the other hand maybe it will finally crush this 'male' obsession almost that every guy needs a six pack and abs and that not every guy wants to wear skinny jeans and look 'boyish'. Maybe starting with the dad bid means it will open the door for guys to discuss other things about fathering and being a male in general which won't be a bad thing.


----------



## Eska (Aug 18, 2014)

Sara Torailles said:


> There really shouldn't even be "reasons", in my opinion. I don't have to justify a preference. I just think we should say, "Fuck whoever makes you happy, and be loud and proud that you found a fuck partner who makes you happy. No one should judge who you like to fuck, how often you like to fuck them, and in what way you want to fuck them. Unless it's rape. Rape is bad, m'kay?"


Would you still stand by what you've stated, if someone "liked to fuck" 'underage' children (considering the children are also consent, thus, it is not technically a rape (regardless of "statutory rape")?


----------



## Sara Torailles (Dec 14, 2010)

Eska said:


> Would you still stand by what you've stated, if someone "liked to fuck" 'underage' children (considering the children are also consent, thus, it is not technically a rape (regardless of "statutory rape")?


Depends on the power dynamics. Most young children can't really consent at all because a lot of them are vulnerable to how trusted adult figures see them, and adults can and often do manipulate that. Like, if you're five, you may get curious about other people's bodies and genitals, but you're not likely to be actively wanting to screw other people, unless you were sexually abused yourself. 

Older teenagers are different, and it depends a lot on the teenager and the nature of their relationship with the adult. If the adult is in a position of power over a child, even a small one such as a soccer coach, then that would be skeevy. But if a 15 year old affirmatively consents to sex with a 50 year old, then that shouldn't be condemned as long as there's affirmative consent. If both parties can get out easily and safely at a moment's notice, and they know they can, and they are capable of expressing that they can, they know exactly the implication of what is happening... I don't see the issue. 

Plus, there's nothing wrong with simply _wanting_ to screw children, and while there is overlap, there's a difference between a pedophile and a child rapist. Studies have shown that pedophilia is an orientation, and efforts to change the internal desires are often in vain. If there is some workaround solution to leading a satisfying sex life for someone with that orientation that doesn't involve child sexual abuse trauma, then I would be open to that form of self-expression.


----------



## Eska (Aug 18, 2014)

Sara Torailles said:


> * *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see.


----------



## Courtalort (Jun 29, 2013)

Sara Torailles said:


> Depends on the power dynamics. Most young children can't really consent at all because a lot of them are vulnerable to how trusted adult figures see them, and adults can and often do manipulate that. Like, if you're five, you may get curious about other people's bodies and genitals, but you're not likely to be actively wanting to screw other people, unless you were sexually abused yourself.
> 
> Older teenagers are different, and it depends a lot on the teenager and the nature of their relationship with the adult. If the adult is in a position of power over a child, even a small one such as a soccer coach, then that would be skeevy. But if a 15 year old affirmatively consents to sex with a 50 year old, then that shouldn't be condemned as long as there's affirmative consent. If both parties can get out easily and safely at a moment's notice, and they know they can, and they are capable of expressing that they can, they know exactly the implication of what is happening... I don't see the issue.
> 
> Plus, there's nothing wrong with simply _wanting_ to screw children, and while there is overlap, there's a difference between a pedophile and a child rapist. Studies have shown that pedophilia is an orientation, and efforts to change the internal desires are often in vain. If there is some workaround solution to leading a satisfying sex life for someone with that orientation that doesn't involve child sexual abuse trauma, then I would be open to that form of self-expression.












Children can be manipulated by adults so easily that there is no 'consent'.
I'll go ahead and be blunt: there absolutely is something wrong with wanting to have sex with a child. No amount of 'aww but that's closed minded' talk is going to change that.


----------



## Sara Torailles (Dec 14, 2010)

CourtneyJD said:


> Children can be manipulated by adults so easily that there is no 'consent'.
> I'll go ahead and be blunt: there absolutely is something wrong with wanting to have sex with a child. No amount of 'aww but that's closed minded' talk is going to change that.


Let me ask you. Did you actually read my post or just interpret what I said based on one sentence in the second paragraph? Because that's exactly what I fucking said in the first paragraph.

I was making a statement of simple ethical principle based on utilitarianism. Desires are fine since they do not cause harm, but actually causing harm (fucking children, in this case) is not fine. I was then stating if there was a way to sate or reduce those desires without fucking an actual child, then I would promote that as a solution.

Get outta here with your quote-mining.


----------



## Nightmaker81 (Aug 17, 2013)

Sara Torailles said:


> There really shouldn't even be "reasons", in my opinion. I don't have to justify a preference. I just think we should say, "Fuck whoever makes you happy, and be loud and proud that you found a fuck partner who makes you happy. No one should judge who you like to fuck, how often you like to fuck them, and in what way you want to fuck them. Unless it's rape. Rape is bad, m'kay?"



I disagree. What if someone found someone and ended up being in an abusive relationship. They have reasons they use to justify staying in the relationship, but it may not be a healthy relationship. 

I admit that's a bit of an extreme, but the whole justification for the dad bod is someone you deem physically inferior to you so you don't have to be intimidated. I know it's haha joke thing but it's a legitimate trend I've been seeing. 

If a person is attracted to the dadbod because they deem that person an equal to them and it's a great relationship that challenge each other and make each other grow that's awesome. But if it's someone you're dating so you can have validation you're superior and you're good enough, I'm not going to lie, I think that's a bit of an unhealthy relationship.


----------



## Sara Torailles (Dec 14, 2010)

Nightmaker81 said:


> I disagree. What if someone found someone and ended up being in an abusive relationship. They have reasons they use to justify staying in the relationship, but it may not be a healthy relationship.
> 
> I admit that's a bit of an extreme, but the whole justification for the dad bod is someone you deem physically inferior to you so you don't have to be intimidated. I know it's haha joke thing but it's a legitimate trend I've been seeing.
> 
> If a person is attracted to the dadbod because they deem that person an equal to them and it's a great relationship that challenge each other and make each other grow that's awesome. But if it's someone you're dating so you can have validation you're superior and you're good enough, I'm not going to lie, I think that's a bit of an unhealthy relationship.


I think that's a given, of course. No one should be in an abusive relationship.

My assertion was more along the lines of, "What is there to justify with dadbods or any other type of body?", and the idea that you need to give reasons for having a sexual preference.

It's kind of like if I said I liked pistachios, and you said you hated pistachios, and then asked me why I liked them. All I could really respond with is that they taste good to me. There might be specific reasons around it (they have a nice salty flavor), but none of them make my taste more or less legitimate. So... It's just wrong that people have to justify liking "dadbods", or chubby women, or women with flat chests, or men who are scrawny, or trans men, or Asian men, or trans women, or black women or whatever other thing they like. It views all of them as inferior when they're not. Dadbods aren't inferior or superior to washboard abs, chubby women aren't inferior to skinny women, trans men aren't inferior to cis men, and so on...


----------



## Nightmaker81 (Aug 17, 2013)

Sara Torailles said:


> I think that's a given, of course. No one should be in an abusive relationship.
> 
> My assertion was more along the lines of, "What is there to justify with dadbods or any other type of body?", and the idea that you need to give reasons for having a sexual preference.
> 
> It's kind of like if I said I liked pistachios, and you said you hated pistachios, and then asked me why I liked them. All I could really respond with is that they taste good to me. There might be specific reasons around it (they have a nice salty flavor), but none of them make my taste more or less legitimate. So... It's just wrong that people have to justify liking "dadbods", or chubby women, or women with flat chests, or men who are scrawny, or trans men, or Asian men, or trans women, or black women or whatever other thing they like. It views all of them as inferior when they're not. Dadbods aren't inferior or superior to washboard abs, chubby women aren't inferior to skinny women, trans men aren't inferior to cis men, and so on...


No I agree with you, but the girl the article specifically says she finds dad body's attractive because it makes her feel superior. Which I don't think is a healthy thing.


----------



## Courtalort (Jun 29, 2013)

Sara Torailles said:


> Let me ask you. Did you actually read my post or just interpret what I said based on one sentence in the second paragraph? Because that's exactly what I fucking said in the first paragraph.
> 
> I was making a statement of simple ethical principle based on utilitarianism. Desires are fine since they do not cause harm, but actually causing harm (fucking children, in this case) is not fine. I was then stating if there was a way to sate or reduce those desires without fucking an actual child, then I would promote that as a solution.
> 
> Get outta here with your quote-mining.


No you made a distinction that once they are 15 they are old enough. 15 is still a child and there is no 'affirmative consent' because they are so easily manipulated. And I don't believe that pedophilia is a sexual orientation, it is a mental illness.


----------



## Sara Torailles (Dec 14, 2010)

CourtneyJD said:


> No you made a distinction that once they are 15 they are old enough. 15 is still a child and there is no 'affirmative consent' because they are so easily manipulated. And I don't believe that pedophilia is a sexual orientation, it is a mental illness.


... First of all, it depends strongly on the 15 year old. 18, as well, is an arbitrary number and some 18 year olds are ready, some aren't. I'm not going to act as an arbiter of some objective measure of moral law, because there isn't. 15 is an age where someone is often viewed as starting to be able to make decisions for themselves. Like it or not, that's the way the world works. The reason I'd be against it is that a lot of relationships 15 year olds have with adults still have very strong power dynamics (most adults teens interact with are their parents, teachers, school counselors, etc...), but most 15 year olds are able to learn enough about sex to make informed decisions for themselves, and they certainly know enough about it to know what sex and consent are. That's the difference between a 15 year old and a young child. Now when I say there's nuance to the situation, and the age of consent is an arbitrary number to navigate said nuance, you pretend that I'm saying all sex between 15 year olds and adults is okay. Most isn't, but again, acting like no 15 year old could ever consent at all to sex with an older adult takes away their agency.

Another thing, if you're gonna use mental illness as a label to stigmatize others, you really shouldn't be getting into discussions on that topic. Mental illness is far more nuanced than someone like you says it is, and that social mentality of "mental illness is just another term for people I don't like" is one of the biggest barriers to people actually functioning under mental illness.

I did not say pedophilia was a sexual orientation to say having sex with children is okay. I said it because it is a stable individual phenomenon that has to do with someone's sexuality. That is literally the definition of an orientation.

Like other sexual orientations, the feelings cannot be defeated by conversion therapy. There are ways to manage the impact of those feelings, and to navigate the world around that situation, but it is impossible to make someone not a pedophile with therapy. That's just a fact, and there are many pedophiles who do not desire to hurt children, but have the urges.

The reason I said there was nothing inherently wrong with wanting to have sex with children was from a standpoint of utilitarianism. There is no moral harm done by having an impulsive thought. It is when that thought becomes action that harms others that it is harmful.

Look, you're clearly too invested in "Eww... Ick... Those pedos are nasty scum of the earth!" that it blinds you to any real solutions.

Yeah, I think raping children is horrible. Who the fuck doesn't? But instead of broadly stigmatizing an already stigmatized population, how about we try to work with them as best we can to find a solution that reduces harm? How about we treat people sexually attracted to children as humans and help them try to navigate their circumstances in a way that benefits them holistically? Many pedophiles really don't desire to harm children, and many have not done it at all.

But no one actually wants to work with them. It's a moral issue no one wants to touch with a 10 foot pole, because we're afraid of even associating with these people. And it's a shame, because if we did, we could probably reduce child molestation greatly.

But it's always the ones with privilege who refuse to even attempt to understand the circumstances of those who do not have it. I don't expect this to be any different.

But this is a massive derail, and I have better things to do than to give a shit about willful misinterpretations of a sorely misunderstood topic.


----------



## Sara Torailles (Dec 14, 2010)

Nightmaker81 said:


> No I agree with you, but the girl the article specifically says she finds dad body's attractive because it makes her feel superior. Which I don't think is a healthy thing.


Yeah, I totally agree. It's sad that someone has to look at people on scales instead of as individuals. If someone turns me on, I'm not going to start looking at them from a scale of 1 to 10. Fuck that mentality.

If you're not attractive to me and you ask me out, I'm not gonna think you're beneath me. Now if you're an ass about it, I will, but that's another thing altogether.


----------



## lackofmops (Mar 13, 2014)

selena87 said:


> Your church converted me and saved my soul, what are my duties now as a new believer?


They are simple, son. Follow Brodin's commands and he will bless you with sweet gainz according to your lifts and diet. I'd recommend Stronglift's 5x5 to begin, but be warned... Stay away from the sin of cardio or Broki will curse your gainz.

Good luck, brother.


----------



## Courtalort (Jun 29, 2013)

Sara Torailles said:


> ... First of all, it depends strongly on the 15 year old. 18, as well, is an arbitrary number and some 18 year olds are ready, some aren't. I'm not going to act as an arbiter of some objective measure of moral law, because there isn't. 15 is an age where someone is often viewed as starting to be able to make decisions for themselves. Like it or not, that's the way the world works. The reason I'd be against it is that a lot of relationships 15 year olds have with adults still have very strong power dynamics (most adults teens interact with are their parents, teachers, school counselors, etc...), but most 15 year olds are able to learn enough about sex to make informed decisions for themselves, and they certainly know enough about it to know what sex and consent are. That's the difference between a 15 year old and a young child. Now when I say there's nuance to the situation, and the age of consent is an arbitrary number to navigate said nuance, you pretend that I'm saying all sex between 15 year olds and adults is okay. Most isn't, but again, acting like no 15 year old could ever consent at all to sex with an older adult takes away their agency.
> 
> Another thing, if you're gonna use mental illness as a label to stigmatize others, you really shouldn't be getting into discussions on that topic. Mental illness is far more nuanced than someone like you says it is, and that social mentality of "mental illness is just another term for people I don't like" is one of the biggest barriers to people actually functioning under mental illness.
> 
> ...


Alright I'm not gonna bother reading this and coming up with a response. You can justify what you want, and I'll think what I think.


----------



## Sara Torailles (Dec 14, 2010)

CourtneyJD said:


> Alright I'm not gonna bother reading this and coming up with a response. You can justify what you want, and I'll think what I think.


Okay, have fun perpetuating your willfully ignorant misinterpretations of what I'm actually saying in favor of your own kneejerk emotional responses when the word "pedophile" comes up.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

CourtneyJD said:


> I've always been attracted to older guys, but ones who are fit and 'rugged' looking. I don't need a guy to be super fit or cut or bulky, just like I would hope he doesn't need me to be a size 6, but we are attracted to what we are attracted to. Mine just happen to be guys in their 30's or even early 40's.
> I like guys with some crows feet xD
> 
> PS: Let's like...not call this 'dad bod'. It's creepy.


so more like:


----------



## Sunn (Mar 12, 2014)

bigstupidgrin said:


> Is DILF a thing?


You're killing me. Lol


----------



## Courtalort (Jun 29, 2013)

Sara Torailles said:


> Okay, have fun perpetuating your willfully ignorant misinterpretations of what I'm actually saying in favor of your own kneejerk emotional responses when the word "pedophile" comes up.


Will do.


----------



## Courtalort (Jun 29, 2013)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> so more like:


Actually...I'm more of a Rick fan than a Darryl fan. Call me counterculture xD


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

Haha, am I really the only one who liked this post? I've always been into this body type and had no idea what it was called! Way more comfortable to squeeze.


----------



## series0 (Feb 18, 2013)

I think it's just yet another fad item. The DadBod is a thing for women. It's the external underscoring of a guy trend that suggests that it's OK for the lady to let go a little as well. 

The truth is obvious. Fit and healthy are the best situation and that includes stress. So if you can maintain a fantastically fit body without too much stress, you should. But if your psycho emotional status is such that being fit over stresses you, maybe its better to be a little less fit until you get to a different place in your development and can de-stress that pursuit.


----------



## Palaver (Jan 5, 2010)

Dad + sexual idealization = creepy Electra complex

Anyway, where do "dad bods" rank in body fat percentage?









For American dad bods, I would say it's over 25%. The truth is, that is unhealthy especially in our age where heart disease is the leading killer.


----------



## aendern (Dec 28, 2013)

Palaver said:


> Anyway, where do "dad bods" rank in body fat percentage?
> * *
> 
> 
> ...


The "dad bod" in the images in OP looks around 25 to 30%.

My actual dad's bod is more like 40%.


Am I the only one or does 10-12% look actually pornographic? Compared to the other bods, it looks seriously risqué, no? Why is that? It's just a bare torso like all the other pictures. But it looks somehow rated R to me.

Maybe because it's the only bod up there that doesn't look disgusting?


----------

